# sore neck



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Last time I went - I was plowing for 12+ hours..... I got out every few hours to stretch etc...
While driving though- my neck gets really sore (I'm assuming from being in seated position for hour)- Any tips/tricks to relieve this? (outside of coffee and Motrin)


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

a good massage therapist !


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Bananas & Gatorade.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

My wife got me a neck massager for x-mas and it works great, wrap it around my neck for 1/2 hour and i'm feeling much better.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

JohnRoscoe;1191697 said:


> Bananas & Gatorade.


Bananas are my secret plowing weapon!

You could try one of those neck dougnuts.. It all has to do with your posture while you are in the truck. Make sure you have proper lumbar support, use a small pillow maybe if you don't have adjustable lumbar in your seat and try to adjust your headrest so you can actually put your head against it. When we haul I spend a lot of time in the seat of our stripped down F350 (basic bench up front) and have the same problem as you. Last time we went I used a extra sweatshirt for my lumbar support and rolled up the hood of the sweatshirt i was wearing for a little added neck support and it seemed to make a world of difference.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i don't know of many remedies, but i do know all that head turning looking out for stuff and backing and what not does take a toll on the neck and shoulders


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Talk to a good Chiro about it. Otherwise, a neck pillow would be good.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

THIS is actually what I went to college FOR.....Lol!

When you turn your neck only ONE way, you create an imbalance in the musculo-dynamics of the neck and shoulder capsule. One side gets stronger than the other and pulls on the weaker side constantly, causing soreness, headaches, pain..etc. Kinda like a new battery and an old one in a dual set up.

Make sure to look over your shoulder BOTH ways, use the unused side when you are just stretchiing or resting on your break. Make sure to develope your neck equally on both sides like a wrestler or a middle linebacker does.

The pain will go away when the imbalance is equalized.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

JohnRoscoe;1191697 said:


> Bananas & Gatorade.





fargosnowpro;1191733 said:


> Bananas are my secret plowing weapon!
> 
> You could try one of those neck dougnuts.. It all has to do with your posture while you are in the truck. Make sure you have proper lumbar support, use a small pillow maybe if you don't have adjustable lumbar in your seat and try to adjust your headrest so you can actually put your head against it. When we haul I spend a lot of time in the seat of our stripped down F350 (basic bench up front) and have the same problem as you. Last time we went I used a extra sweatshirt for my lumbar support and rolled up the hood of the sweatshirt i was wearing for a little added neck support and it seemed to make a world of difference.


Does anyone know why John and Fargo crave bananas and Gatorade?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ProSeasons;1192390 said:


> Does anyone know why John and Fargo crave bananas and Gatorade?


the potassium helps with joint pain... thats about all i know.

i eat bananas b/c i had broke a bunch of bones in my one hand and it locks up from time to time due to arthritis. the dr told me to try and eat a banana each day wesport


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

s. donato;1192549 said:


> *the potassium helps with joint pain*... thats about all i know.
> 
> i eat bananas b/c i had broke a bunch of bones in my one hand and it locks up from time to time due to arthritis. the dr told me to try and eat a banana each day wesport


I don't to the gatorade part really but I'm sure it has to do with staying hydrated. The potassium in the 'nanners really seems to help me feel a whole the better the next day.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a compresion fracture and a bulging disc in my lower back. I take Advil Liquid Gels and drink blue Gatorade. At night I drink Diet Coke or Dr. Peper so I can stay up. I just take two Advil every 5 or 6 hours and it helps quite a bit.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been doing the banana thing for sore muscles since High School sports, lots of times if I wake up sore, a banana or two helps more than Advil. 

I guess the gatorade is just a hydration thing. Too much coffee(caffiene) just drys me out, so I drink coffee, gatorade, & water depending on how long I've been out. Gatorade also seems to help get over a flu when feeling puny in my experience.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Yup, potassium is a natural muscle relaxant. There is potassium in Gatorade. 

Get this, there is a BOATLOAD in Campbell's V-8 vegatable Juice. Chug one of those bad boys and you will feel fine.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

KMBertog;1191744 said:


> i don't know of many remedies, but i do know all that head turning looking out for stuff and backing and what not does take a toll on the neck and shoulders


This last year I installed backup camera's on 2 of my trucks. Life saver on the back and neck.


----------



## ihwild (Dec 30, 2009)

clydebusa;1192973 said:


> This last year I installed backup camera's on 2 of my trucks. Life saver on the back and neck.


Any problem keeping the lenses clear on those cameras? Or tricks?

On the back issue don't forget to stretch out your back. I twisted some lumber vertebrae one day and i couldn't believe how much pain it caused and stiffness in my neck. (I did it repairing belts on a truck in a parking lot)
Rich


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I just make it a point to keep my mirrors clear, I use them constantly, rarely looking over my shoulder at all...only at those times when I know I'm real close to something, I can't see my spreader in the sideview mirrors


----------



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah Just use the mirrors. I have also installed the light set that plugs into the oulet for trailer lights and this helps. Lumbar seats are awesome. Hot chick with good hands even better. LOL.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Use your mirrors to avoid twisting your neck


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

My vote goes to the have a sore neck all the time and find a scorchingly hot massage therapist to work it out of you. Other than that, I use advil.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

ihwild;1194019 said:


> Any problem keeping the lenses clear on those cameras? Or tricks?
> 
> On the back issue don't forget to stretch out your back. I twisted some lumber vertebrae one day and i couldn't believe how much pain it caused and stiffness in my neck. (I did it repairing belts on a truck in a parking lot)
> Rich


Not too bad, I went with the RVS camera setup. It is true I might do snow plowing 3 to 4 times a year, Couple of the locations are 10 to 15 miles apart, at that time I clean the camera before starting the push.


----------



## Jeffreyjr1414 (Nov 18, 2010)

This is my first post, so if I screw it up please bare with me, But I found most of my neck pain comes from the repeated turning of the steering wheel with a heavier then normal front end due to the plow. My solution was to add a steering wheel spinner picked up from Lowe's in the lawn tractor dept. Seems to help, but not completely. I was also told it might not be legal to use on the road in NJ. 
Hope this might help some of you guys out there.


----------



## fordpusher (Sep 14, 2008)

thats too funny! my buudy and i call it "plow neck"

go get your neck snapped by the doc


----------

